# GEM stone ores for sale



## Wsilver (May 26, 2011)

i have located a few rocks containg gemstones .. garnet bearing and diamond ruby and possibly others im selling some of my finds .. 

i have some other rare finds i may consider selling pyro g9 and g10 diamond bearing garnets of larger size 
100 - 400 gram natral formed gems with diamond in the middle of the stone .. THEASE ARE EXTREAMLY RARE ...! AND VERRY LARGE IN SIZE 
contact me via pm 

W


----------



## Reno Chris (May 26, 2011)

With gemstones, quality is everything, so maybe post a few pictures to show what these specimens look like.

Chris


----------



## Richard36 (May 26, 2011)

Reno Chris said:


> With gemstones, quality is everything, so maybe post a few pictures to show what these specimens look like.
> 
> Chris



I agree.
Show us some photo's.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

here are some raw garnets i own 

i have some still incased in natural state .. aswell there other crystals and gems maybe onix im not sure some have yellow diamond .. i will add more pics soon 

W

edit here is a large raw uncut diamond as i suspect 
i found at dig site #1 :lol:


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

here is a size comparision of the diamond i found 

W

here are a few more stones i have found at dig #1

the stone pictured last is 45 grams


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

here are a few more pics 

W

a picture of a raw diamond necklace


----------



## Reno Chris (May 27, 2011)

Wsilver - 

I am curious - how did you identify these as diamonds? I've seen and handled a lot of raw diamonds in the past, and in these photos, the specimens look more like quartz to me. None show the characteristic cleavage of diamond, and some (see "sands of time.jpg") have a chonchoidal fracture typical of quartz. It's hard sometimes to accurately identify minerals from photos, but I'm just saying what the photos appear like to me. 

The garnets are specimen grade - probably worth a few dollars each for one inch specimens. If you have larger pieces of garnet in the host rock, you could get maybe $30 to $50 for those. 

Chris


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

i expect some to be quartz but not all do to the location they were found in however they are quite hard .. and some extreamly clear 

in the g10 pyro garnets there many diamonds in a few colours .. the largest diamond bearing g10 garnet i have is 400 grams in its natural shape with diamond sticking out of it 

i have smaller ones with more and less diamond my stone has yellow diamond in it it weighs over 200grams .. and i have about 4lbs still incased as was found .. in micha or such material 

so yes i dont think there all diamond .. if they are quartz most likely herkmer diamond .. all exibit the same tumbbled shape the large stones showen have white and gold metal crystalized inside the stone too! 

W


----------



## geonorts (May 30, 2011)

There is a very easy test to tell the difference between diamond and quartz (hardness test)


----------



## Richard36 (May 30, 2011)

"Hurry, hurry, step right up! 
Leav'er-Right's, and Indian Sex stones for sale"! 

Lol!!!


----------



## Oz (Jun 1, 2011)

Richard36 said:


> Indian Sex stones for sale!


That is one I have not heard of before. Does it mean that if you buy one you are screwed?


----------



## qst42know (Jun 1, 2011)

I Googled this definition.

"Indian sex stone is the American field archeologist's term for a natural rock that is mistaken for an artifact, usually a preform or bola stone, in the field. Most such mistakes are made by inexperienced field crew members, who learn quickly not to make such errors. The less polite term for such an item is another f-----g rock, which is usually abbreviated as AFR."


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 1, 2011)

LMAO!


----------

